# Brockwell Lido breakfast club mark II



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2006)

Right.. well I just got back from my swim and it was just fantastic.  Surprisingly busy though!!  The cafe is still open and much improved, the Beamish and McGlue guys were there and they've obviously brought down some food from their posh deli in Norwood as it was all organic bread this and extremely yummy looking pastries that!  Boiled eggs, toast, tea, the lot!!    Also it was nowhere near as cold as I thought it would be.  In fact it was positively balmy!

Lots of the usual faces were there and surprisingly, quite a lot of families with young children.  Everyone was really laid back and it was like a party atmosphere - everyone so pleased to see the Lido open again.

The only less than laid back person was a bloke in proper ironed shirt and suit trousers giving interviews to some radio people about the refurbishment and the new fitness studio etc.

Anyway,  let's do it........ I suggest breakfast club should be either Monday/Tues or Weds mornings.  By Thursday and Fridays people are having late nights and I reckon are less likely to want to get up early.  I'm happy with Monday morning but I know there's a stigma attached to that too... so I would guess the best mornings would be Tuesday/Wednesdays.  Either way I've put a poll up and we can start on the next available and most popular day.  (ie if everyone wants to do Tuesday we can start tomorrow etc).


----------



## zenie (Jun 19, 2006)

How much is a season ticket for this year?

I understand it's a fiver to get in which seems loads for a lido!  

Glad you had a good swim!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> How much is a season ticket for this year?
> 
> I understand it's a fiver to get in which seems loads for a lido!
> 
> Glad you had a good swim!



Before 9am it's £2.50 to get in (£2 conc) After 9am it's £5 (£4 conc)

Season ticket is £80 (£55 conc)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd be up for Mon, Tue or Wed... few lengths followed by a boiled egg and toast 

What time does the Lido open?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2006)

I went this morning for a little swimette and was surprised how warm it was  

Anyway, I would be up for Monday or Wednesday.  Not sure that the idea of my 1st urban meeting being at a swimming pool is such a good one but I'm sure I'll cope


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I went this morning for a little swimette and was surprised how warm it was
> 
> Anyway, I would be up for Monday or Wednesday.  Not sure that the idea of my 1st urban meeting being at a swimming pool is such a good one but I'm sure I'll cope



It really was warm wasn't it!  What time were you there, maybe we saw each other? I know what you mean about it being your first meet, but you'll be with a select few...   Anyway, I know I look like shit at the moment, unfit, overweight etc.. but a summer of morning swims ought to help with that.  The bonus is whilst we're swimming we won't really be focusing on each other, and breakfast can be done fully dressed, glowing and healthy looking.  Plus we'll all be feeling smug...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'd be up for Mon, Tue or Wed... few lengths followed by a boiled egg and toast
> 
> What time does the Lido open?



6:45am   Although i usually rock up at about 7:30am swim till about 8, shower and go to work.  I would have to do brekkie by at least 8am really - so I would get there earlier in order to have a swim, wash and dress in time for brekkie.  I would need to leave by 8:20am really.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 19, 2006)

god - it _sounds _so nice....... 

I'm just going to see what day you go for and try and get my arse down to it.  I love my bed too much....


----------



## sir.clip (Jun 19, 2006)

£2.50 is a good price, but why hike up the price after 09:00am.. whats that all about ?
Do you get a breakfast in the £2.50 cover charge or is that more money..?
And can I wear my Speedos to the table..?

Hell! Swimming with fag butts for a fiver is just so crucial....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2006)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> £2.50 is a good price, but why hike up the price after 09:00am.. whats that all about ?
> Do you get a breakfast in the £2.50 cover charge or is that more money..?
> And can I wear my Speedos to the table..?
> 
> Hell! Swimming with fag butts for a fiver is just so crucial....



Breakfast is extra... you can wear your speedos to breakfast if you like.     I've no idea how they organise the pricing structure, but if you come along you can ask the people who run it yourself.  I'm afraid I didn't see any fag butts in the water though...


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It really was warm wasn't it!  What time were you there, maybe we saw each other? I know what you mean about it being your first meet, but you'll be with a select few...   Anyway, I know I look like shit at the moment, unfit, overweight etc.. but a summer of morning swims ought to help with that.  The bonus is whilst we're swimming we won't really be focusing on each other, and breakfast can be done fully dressed, glowing and healthy looking.  Plus we'll all be feeling smug...



I couldn't believe how warm it was - I was fully expecting my heart to stop after I jumped in!

I was in the pool between 7.30 and 8 so we may well have been there at the same time.  I was doing a very slow breast stroke being overtaken by people 30+ years older than me


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 19, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe how warm it was - I was fully expecting my heart to stop after I jumped in!
> 
> I was in the pool between 7.30 and 8 so we may well have been there at the same time.  I was doing a very slow breast stroke being overtaken by people 30+ years older than me



Yes we were! That's exactly when I was there    And _yes_, those pesky fit old people.... showing us up...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going to try and go tomorrow morning - can you get to the lido from Dulwich Road or do you have to go through the park (never been before)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes you can!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not going to vote but pick a day and I'll try to make it at least once or twice.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2006)

is it any cheaper after 6?

£5 is a lot for a swim. Tooting last summer was about £2.60 iirc.

good stuff its open though.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Dan U said:
			
		

> is it any cheaper after 6?
> 
> £5 is a lot for a swim. Tooting last summer was about £2.60 iirc.
> 
> good stuff its open though.



No... I'm afraid not... not unless you buy a season ticket.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 20, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> No... I'm afraid not... not unless you buy a season ticket.



thats rubbish

/curses inablility to get up early and swim cheaply


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Right.. Monday is winning.  So I hereby declare Monday June 26th the 1st inaugural U75 Brockwell Lido swimmers breakfast!! 

And I'd better not be sat there on my tod with a cup of tea looking like a right saddo... alright...  


It's actually my first day at a new job and I will need to leave by 8:15 so how about we say breakfast at 7:50am?


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

ok - all this depends on my getting out of bed and over to the lido by about 7:15am on a day when i'm NOT WORKING (because days when i am working i would have had to be there hours before)

actually you know what, if i'm organised i can do it on my way home from a night shift  

i'm not promising i'll be at the first one as i'm away for the weekend but i'll do my damndest to come along. 

(good luck with your new job)


----------



## zenie (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it still true that if you pay you cant go out and come back in?

I'd come have a swim go ad get my hair done and come back and read the job papers all day you see


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2006)

ok - I failed this morning (going for a swim after work instead) - but will try and make it for Monday morning.

Breakfast at 7.50am, that means getting there around 7am... just about doable


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

how cold is it? (is it warmer than the rec?) cos i'm a little worried about my back seizing up  and i want to go swimming in one or the other this afternoon


----------



## Pieface (Jun 21, 2006)

well at least I know it's happening.

really can't promise anything to myself or anyone


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> how cold is it? (is it warmer than the rec?) cos i'm a little worried about my back seizing up  and i want to go swimming in one or the other this afternoon




I doubt it's warmer than the Rec tbh... but it really is surprisingly warm.  I've just come back from a swim there myself and it was lovely!  Really nice and calm now too.. take advantage before the kids get out of school....


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

ok, i normally go at 2ish so i might try it 

cheers


----------



## han (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't make Monday 26th as am in the Isle of Wight but will be able to make the Monday after that! 

Have fun, nutters!


----------



## beeboo (Jun 21, 2006)

I went to Tooting Lido over the weekend and it was lovely - water had warmed up ALOT since I was there a fortnight ago and was really nice - refreshing but certainly not chilly.  

It's a nice 3-4 mile run for me to get to get to Brockwell Park so I'll be able to squeeze TWO types of exercise in before breakfast!  

*feels smug*

I'm definitely going to try to do this!


----------



## rennie (Jun 21, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Right.. Monday is winning.  So I hereby declare Monday June 26th the 1st inaugural U75 Brockwell Lido swimmers breakfast!!
> 
> And I'd better not be sat there on my tod with a cup of tea looking like a right saddo... alright...
> 
> ...




it's terribly early!!!  

I don't have to leave for work til 10 so I might come a bit later. hopefully i'll see you there!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 21, 2006)

I leave about 9 so I'll be there around 8 rennie


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

i was gonna go to the lido today but i've wimped out so the rec it is


----------



## rennie (Jun 21, 2006)

I might see you there than PieEye! (if I wake up and it's not freezing cold that is!)


----------



## eme (Jun 21, 2006)

will be there for 7:30...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 21, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> will be there for 7:30...




You won't be smiling Monday morning.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll be there at about 7.15 - my MOnday swim set me up right proper for the week


----------



## zenie (Jun 21, 2006)

I need to get my hair cut – can I come out and then go back in?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2006)

Just worked it out - are you asking if a ticket lasts all day? It's probably for one swim only.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 21, 2006)

Will I look like a twat if I go in a bikini?  I don't have a swimming costume...will I look flippant and as if I don't take the business of swimming very seriously?  Will they care and elbow me in the face, these old, fit people??


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2006)

yes, yes and yes 

Nah, don't think they'll care, but your belly might be a little bit more chilly.

and if anyone elbows you... kick them!!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 21, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> but you're belly might be a little bit more chilly.



I doubt it  

And it's "your", B - "you're" is the abbreviated form of "you are" and as we all know that doesn't make sense.

Sheesh   I'm going to push you in the pool for that.

<bombs>


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 21, 2006)

I've lost all ability to understand and write English today  

<prepares to be pushed>


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm having trouble getting up in the morning at the moment + oversleeping. I'm really tired all the time so I can't do any early morning swims.

Plus, I am really poor so I can't afford it


----------



## Pieface (Jun 21, 2006)

Correct capitalisation there, mind


----------



## rennie (Jun 21, 2006)

Oooh shit forgot about the being really poor bit.  Bring on payday!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

its twice the price of the rec (almost)  and i'm a poor person (specially as i have my doubts i'll get up early)


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I need to get my hair cut – can I come out and then go back in?



afaik its an all day ticket but you cant leave

anyway you cant be having your hair done every monday


----------



## beeboo (Jun 21, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Will I look like a twat if I go in a bikini?  I don't have a swimming costume...will I look flippant and as if I don't take the business of swimming very seriously?  Will they care and elbow me in the face, these old, fit people??



I found that most of the oldies are bikinis anyway, strutting their septigenarian bellybuttons  

I wanna be able to wear a bikini when I'm a granny.  The lido oldies rock!


I'll be in two-piece, but its a speedo-sporty type rather than itsy-bitsy bikini number. Cossies concertina me up, I end up bent double under the force of lycra.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 21, 2006)

Know what you mean - last time I tried one on it felt so weird I couldn't understand how I wore them when I was little.

Maybe it was just too small


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

i like my costume, its reassuringly covering


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Me too....    Here's me earlier* at the Lido!! 













*about 4 dress sizes and 70 year earlier


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 21, 2006)

OK, I'll go to bed on Sunday with good intentions at least.


----------



## zenie (Jun 21, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> afaik its an all day ticket but you cant leave



Yeh thats what I meant - why cant you leave?  

No just this monday though that's all off now FFS


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Yeh thats what I meant - why cant you leave?



why should you be able to?? it never occurred to me you might want to.

i spose they say no cos its hassle letting you back in. or it might affect numbers if you've already paid and want to come back in but its full to capacity. 

dunno


----------



## zenie (Jun 21, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> why should you be able to?? it never occurred to me you might want to.
> 
> i spose they say no cos its hassle letting you back in. or it might affect numbers if you've already paid and want to come back in but its full to capacity.
> 
> dunno



Well you might want to pop up the road for more beer/fags/lunch/etc that's all


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

fair enough 

i spose i've always been driven out by the hoardes of maurauding children before i got to that stage


----------



## zenie (Jun 21, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> fair enough
> 
> i spose i've always been driven out by the hoardes of maurauding children before i got to that stage



I like spending the day at lido's swim and a sunbathe 

But yeh the kids I forgot about them


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

i ought to point out i dont _know_ you cant leave and come back. 

i looked here http://www.brockwelllido.com/ but it doesnt seem to tell you


----------



## waverunner (Jun 21, 2006)

I am definitely still up for this, provided the weather's a bit warmer than it's been the past few days  What's the quickest way to get there from Leigham Court Road? Can't quite figure it out in my poor confused head


----------



## binrak (Jun 21, 2006)

i just voted for weds but mondays would be good too.  I think i should get a season ticket-  the price of it will force me to go regularly this summer!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2006)

waverunner said:
			
		

> I am definitely still up for this, provided the weather's a bit warmer than it's been the past few days  What's the quickest way to get there from Leigham Court Road? Can't quite figure it out in my poor confused head



How will you come?  If it were by bike I'd go straight down Brixton Hill, turn right onto Brixton Water Lane, go straight across the junction by the Hobgoblin about 50 metres down the road on the right is an entrance to the park.*  I would then go into the park entrance and keep left, you'll soon come across the Lido.

(Actually that's not how I'd do it at all.... I'd cut through Elm Park and various assorted nearby back streets, the Tulse Hill Estate and over the park from the Tulse Hill entrance.. but that's going to be very complicated to explain!)  




*(this 50 metres is one way in the opposite direction - so obviously you will need to get off the bike and push it - under no circumstances should you cycle down the pavement or the wrong way down the street no matter how many other people you see doing it!  ).


----------



## waverunner (Jun 21, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> How will you come?  If it were by bike I'd go straight down Brixton Hill, turn right onto Brixton Water Lane, go straight across the junction by the Hobgoblin about 50 metres down the road on the right is an entrance to the park.*  I would then go into the park entrance and keep left, you'll soon come across the Lido.
> 
> (Actually that's not how I'd do it at all.... I'd cut through Elm Park and various assorted nearby back streets, the Tulse Hill Estate and over the park from the Tulse Hill entrance.. but that's going to be very complicated to explain!)
> 
> ...


I must try and nick my mate's bike over the weekend 

Unfortunately at the moment I am entirely reliant on my  feet (which hate running) and public transport. I was hoping there would be a way directly down rather than all the way round to S Hill, down B Hill and back up the park


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2006)

waverunner said:
			
		

> I must try and nick my mate's bike over the weekend
> 
> Unfortunately at the moment I am entirely reliant on my  feet (which hate running) and public transport. I was hoping there would be a way directly down rather than all the way round to S Hill, down B Hill and back up the park



Well, if you're nearer the Eastern end of LCR you could head down Leigham Vale towards Norwood Road and the junction with Tulse Hill and then just go down Norwood Road till you reach the park on your left.  Enter the park and the follow the path around the perimeter anti-clockwise and you'll hit the Lido.  (or just take the 468 or the 196 from Norwood Road) and get off at Herne Hill.. enter the park, turn right and follow the path).


----------



## waverunner (Jun 21, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Well, if you're nearer the Eastern end of LCR you could head down Leigham Vale towards Norwood Road and the junction with Tulse Hill and then just go down Norwood Road till you reach the park on your left.  Enter the park and the follow the path around the perimeter anti-clockwise and you'll hit the Lido.  (or just take the 468 or the 196 from Norwood Road) and get off at Herne Hill.. enter the park, turn right and follow the path).


That sounds  Sorry to be a fecking pain but having never been that way before, how long does it take to walk from top of Leigham Vale to the lido? 


And btw you really know your stuff (about everything!) gg


----------



## wiskey (Jun 21, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> (Actually that's not how I'd do it at all.... I'd cut through Elm Park and various assorted nearby back streets, the Tulse Hill Estate and over the park from the Tulse Hill entrance.. but that's going to be very complicated to explain!)



i once gave someone directions to go down that route and i had to go and fish them out of the estate some hours later


----------



## waverunner (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmmm looks like it would take too long to walk. Must get that bike. Pffff


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 21, 2006)

waverunner said:
			
		

> That sounds  Sorry to be a fecking pain but having never been that way before, how long does it take to walk from top of Leigham Vale to the lido?
> 
> 
> And btw you really know your stuff (about everything!) gg



I'd say 30 minutes.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 22, 2006)

I made the big dive this morning - 6.45 and I was away! The water isn't that bad.

See you all Monday


----------



## beeboo (Jun 22, 2006)

Hope this wind has calmed down a bit by Monday - brr! 

Looking forward to a nice swim tho'


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2006)

*The Lido calls in the professionals..*

Swimming this morning I looked right to take in air and saw a pair of very skinny short legs in the pool.  Turned head left, turned head right again.. and they had webbed feet!    There was a duck swimming in there with me... I swear it said "quack" to me... my own personal pacemaker...


----------



## Skim (Jun 22, 2006)

I like the idea of coming to the breakfast club, but I have to be at the bus stop at Loughborough Junction at 8, so it just won't work.

Once I start my maternity leave, though, I'm planning on spending a lot more time at the Lido  So give me seven weeks and I might be coming to the breakfast club


----------



## rennie (Jun 22, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Swimming this morning I looked right to take in air and saw a pair of very skinny short legs in the pool.  Turned head left, turned head right again.. and they had webbed feet!    There was a duck swimming in there with me... I swear it said "quack" to me... my own personal pacemaker...




are you sure u weren't dreaming?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 22, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Swimming this morning I looked right to take in air and saw a pair of very skinny short legs in the pool.  Turned head left, turned head right again.. and they had webbed feet!    There was a duck swimming in there with me... I swear it said "quack" to me... my own personal pacemaker...



OMG  

It must have gone on a little trip from the ponds.  Ducks are ok - but imagine the horror if the Canada Geese got in there


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> It must have gone on a little trip from the ponds.  Ducks are ok - but imagine the horror if the Canada Geese got in there


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Dress code*

Is there an Urban75 swim club dress code? Not having seen an Arena Homme lately I haven't a clue what's in this year.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 22, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> It must have gone on a little trip from the ponds.  Ducks are ok - but imagine the horror if the Canada Geese got in there



In my experience, the Canada Geese in the Serpentine are surprisingly well behaved and  avoid the lido swimming lane - unlike the mother duck who led ducklings in flotilla formation straight at me a few summers ago - requring a hasty plunge underwater beneath the green stuff that coats the Serpentine from mid summer!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 23, 2006)

One swallow doesn't make a summer. But TWO ducks certainly do. I can confirm a second sighting of Mr Duck at 7am on Friday morning. Freaked me out slightly as I saw what looked like two twigs bobbling underwater. I came up for the next stroke and there was the warbler!


----------



## zora (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll be there for sure. Will see which day I can do


----------



## eme (Jun 26, 2006)

ok I'm up, but it's raining...! do I still go?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2006)

HI.. sorry... I haven't gone... you can still swim probably (sometimes they don't open if it's really horrid) but of course breakfast outside wouldn't be much fun.  Unfortunately this rain also means I can't cycle to work... first day.. new job and now i'll have to get some kind of bus journey to hell instead....    And I'm gonna be late at this rate!!  

Try again tomorrow or Wednesday?


----------



## eme (Jun 26, 2006)

I went back to bed...

try wednesday?


----------



## beeboo (Jun 26, 2006)

I was there! 

<polishes halo>

Virtually had the place to myself!

Was warmer in the water than out - have only just got properly warm and dry again, but feeling smug enough to have indulged in a coffee and choccie croissant now, yum!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 26, 2006)

I got out of bed, looked out the window and went straight back to bed


----------



## Hollis (Jun 26, 2006)

Frankly, you lot are pathetic.  Pull your socks up!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2006)

I swam to work on my bike... I'm drenched 

Wednesday sounds more doable, I felt like crap this morning.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 26, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I got out of bed, looked out the window and went straight back to bed



and me 

this is brilliantly rubbish   

I'm going to get up tomorrow and look out the window again.  I will *play it by ear*


----------



## beeboo (Jun 26, 2006)

I might try again on Wednesday then - it would be nice to have some company down there! 

Forecast looks substantially better for Wednesday.


----------



## beeboo (Jun 26, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> this is brilliantly rubbish



Yup, you're all useless!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 26, 2006)

If you say you're going to do something, then do it! End of.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> If you say you're going to do something, then do it! End of.



not if it's raining hollis  

take each situation as it comes


----------



## Hollis (Jun 26, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> not if it's raining hollis
> 
> take each situation as it comes



Rubbish! The rain would've been bracing.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 26, 2006)

that's me told then.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Rubbish! The rain would've been bracing.



There's no problem with swimming in the rain at all........... in fact it's rather good fun.  What _ isn't_ good fun is having breakfast outside in heavy rain!!  It does tend to lead to very soggy toast.  And since the idea of this is to meet for breakfast _after_ swimming, it wasn't exactly the weather for it!!

Anyway, weather looks like it will be dry tomorrow.. but Wednesday looks like it might be sunny......... so what say we do the inaugural U75 Brockwell Lido breakfast club on Wednesday instead!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to commit to this  

See that Hollis?


----------



## beeboo (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll come on Wednesday *if* I remember to take my cossie out of my bag and dry it tonight.  Otherwise I'll have a soggy cossie, and there is nothing worse than putting a soggy cossie on.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 26, 2006)

damp gusset *shudder*

You'll catch a chill as mother used to say.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't make Wednesday cos of work tings  

I shall come along to the next one though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 26, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> damp gusset *shudder*
> 
> You'll catch a chill as mother used to say.




Crotch rot......


----------



## han (Jun 26, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Crotch rot......



eek!

I can't do Wednesdays, but am up for next Monday (unless it's pissing it down)  A bit of light rain would be quite nice I agree gaigin


----------



## han (Jun 26, 2006)

but not on toast


----------



## beeboo (Jun 26, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Crotch rot......



 

*resolves to hang cossie out to dry*


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd never have made it anyway, if I'm honest, but at least the rain gave me an excuse. 

Wednesday then? I'll try to psyche myself up a bit more.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Right then ... tomorrow's forecast is:








and a _sweltering_ 12 degrees!


What time do y'all wanna eat?  I can start (brekkie) as late as 8:30am tomorrow... woohoo!  Or would you like to keep it at 7:50??


----------



## rennie (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm afraid I will have to wait until it's warmer... 12 degrees! (that's winter where I'm from!)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2006)

i might make this

i had hoped to go on monday  but i had been up all night  and     moths were coming out the wallett


or not

my trunks have gone AWOL..  i can only find my scuba  stuff


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i might make this
> 
> i had hoped to go on monday  but i had been up all night  and     moths were coming out the wallett
> 
> ...



I'm sure they'll let you in wearing just a snorkel and flippers...   At least you won't be as risk of crotch rot!

(I did find a rather fetching picture of a naked snorkeller to illustrate this point, but i don't know if it's ok to put it up... he's got his willy out and everything!!  )


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2006)

8.30am for brekkie sounds good for me (maybe even a little earlier if I get my arse in gear). Just trying to work out my route (I'm cycling) - does anyone know if East Dulwich Grove/Half Moon Lane are hills? And if they are are they big ones?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> 8.30am for brekkie sounds good for me (maybe even a little earlier if I get my arse in gear). Just trying to work out my route (I'm cycling) - does anyone know if East Dulwich Grove/Half Moon Lane are hills? And if they are are they big ones?



No they're not... they're fine - I cycle there quite a bit to get to Peckham.  It gets a little bit hilly where Half Moon Lane meets East Dulwich Grove.. but nothing too major - however it does get very busy down there.. I spent about half an hour on the bus from hell trying to get just down that one stretch of road this afternoon - at school kicking out time...   (Thank goodness I'm getting my newly repaired bike back tomorrow!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2006)

Phew... don't think I'd be up to Dog Kennel Hill at that time in the morning (it nearly killed me the other afternoon )

I checked Tfl and it said from my house to the lido was 50mins on the bus or 20mins cycle... hmmmm, think I'll leave the bus pass at home.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I'm going to commit to this
> 
> See that Hollis?



Cool.. think, commit, do.. - this is the paradigm to work with.

No more messin' about, please..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Right, it's me, Biddlybee and Shippou for brekkie at 8:30 tomorrow morning.

 

Is that really it??????

PieEye?
Eme?
Waverunner?
Monkeygrindersnuts?

etc
etc
etc

....clutches at straws...

Hollis???????????????????


----------



## Hollis (Jun 27, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Hollis???????????????????



unfortunatley i have a very important managment meeting to attend at 8.30.


----------



## waverunner (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm getting ill  Am planning on staying in bed as long as effin possible tomorrow am... was really lookin fwd to this as well if the weather would be nice


----------



## eme (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm going! (echo from Monday...)


----------



## Choc (Jun 27, 2006)

if i fall asleep tonight well...(  )

i might be able to be there for brekkie and then a swim *first gets cold and then sinks to the bottom of the lido*


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd have to leave well before 8.30 to get to work. I don't think I'd make tomorrow anyway tbh, I will do some thime though.


----------



## eme (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, I'm awake -I'm going!... splish splash...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2006)

oppss

well i did say i had lost my  swim costume

i'll   probably  look for it  again today  or  buy a new one

oh well atleast they will be spared the site of the white wale

(as punisment i have just done 100 sit ups there fore i can't be accused of slacking....  now on to practise swings)


----------



## eme (Jun 28, 2006)

Yay, did it! Just got back after having breakfast in the sun with GG and BB... realised I am way out of practise with swimming... erk... Water cold enough to make you gasp when you get in, but fine after about 5 mins.... beautiful sunshine on the water... heaven... back in on Monday...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Team smug!!!!  Eme, Beeboo and I... it was just bliss.  Today is so beautiful and it was lovely sitting around in the sun with a cup of tea having a chat after the swim.  I feel like I've already done loads with my day!  

We can always do brekkie earlier on Monday if people prefer.  8am?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2006)

is it open everyday?

i'm getting into my exersize this summer

might go  tommorow  if it's open (and i can find swimwear... i remeber  last holiday  i  only  had   wet suit and underpants ...   but  you can't  swim  in a wet suit)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2006)

That was bracing  but definitely worth it. Lovely swimming outside and in a clear pool. Will definitely try and make it on Monday.

Feel like I should be allowed to go home in a couple of hours... only 6 to go.


----------



## eme (Jun 28, 2006)

I think 8:30 was perfect... 




			
				gaijingirl said:
			
		

> We can always do brekkie earlier on Monday if people prefer.  8am?



SC - I think so... I reckon we're going to go again on Monday - get your swimsuit sorted over the w/end...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2006)

8.30 is good for me... I won't leave home so early next time


----------



## beeboo (Jun 28, 2006)

sorry I missed it this morning, it looked a hell of a lot nicer than it was on Monday!  Was too tired and went for an extra hour of sleep instead. 

Will try again next Monday.  Earlier is better for me, but I can probably do 8.30.


----------



## Choc (Jun 28, 2006)

god i am such a pcat. can't get out of the bed in the mornings...

however i got to the lido after a yoga class today as well. and it took me only about 3 hours to psyche myself up enough to hop into the water. brrr at first and then it isn't that cold at all. lovely feeling. i will try to get there early one day. that food stall is lovely i managed to spend £ 5 there today for lunch and 2 coffees.

the lido rocks


----------



## zora (Jun 28, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> I'll be there for sure. Will see which day I can do



That post wasn't actually written by me, but by b/f who seems to take some perverse delight in the thought of himself snuggled up under the duvet whilst I'm bracing the cold floods of Brockwell Park Lido!!

But I do actually like the idea a lot myself (I suspect though that for me it's gonna be more of a one-off endurance test rather than a regular exercise lifestyle-choice!) 
We're taking a break from partying this weekend so I hope to be there on monday bright and. breezy.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 28, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> We're taking a break from partying this weekend so I hope to be there on monday bright and. breezy.



Hahahahaha...hahaha..ha ha ha.. hahah. hahha.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 28, 2006)

Some people are being uncharacteristically quiet today.. <whistles>


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Right.. these are the people who actually voted for Monday:

BiddlyBee, eme, han, nipsla, timothysutton1

So there should 8 of us there.. the 5 people listed, myself, Shippou Chan and Hollis.   

Excellent!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2006)

eep  i only have about 72 hours left to buy swimming gear


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> eep  i only have about 72 hours left to buy swimming gear




For goodness sake man, there's tons of places in Brixton to get a swimming cossie...If you don't sort yourself out, I'll make you wear a girl's costume....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 28, 2006)

really?

i am XL  though


----------



## pootle (Jun 29, 2006)

Do they have "lane-d" swimming in the morning, if you see what I mean?

Or is it just a free for all?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 29, 2006)

hello all - that sounded lovely   

I'll try and get down there on monday - I was off work sick yesterday and so didn't bother my arse to come and see you all.


----------



## rennie (Jun 29, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I was off work sick yesterday and so didn't bother my arse to come and see you all.




excuses excuses!


----------



## Pieface (Jun 29, 2006)

I know - but it's a good one


----------



## Hollis (Jun 29, 2006)

I let you off.

No fuck ups on Monday, please..


----------



## Pieface (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry, hollis


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 29, 2006)

Not online a great deal at the moment so catching up...

I was there Wednesday - I was the rather dazed bloke with a gashing head wound that foolishly dived in. I was hit by a car cycling along Atlantic Road to the Lido, and then for some strange reason thought a swim in a sub-zero pool would sort me out  

Anyway, day off work, day off Lido duties but I reckon I will be back in the water on Friday. Probably Monday as well.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Not online a great deal at the moment so catching up...
> 
> I was there Wednesday - I was the rather dazed bloke with a gashing head wound that foolishly dived in. I was hit by a car cycling along Atlantic Road to the Lido, and then for some strange reason thought a swim in a sub-zero pool would sort me out
> 
> Anyway, day off work, day off Lido duties but I reckon I will be back in the water on Friday. Probably Monday as well.




Bloody hell....... are you ok now?  That's awful.

Didn't you see us... we were the three giggling girls checking out the bloke with the gashing head wound?   




(Not really.. tbh I don't remember seeing anyone fitting your description... we're doing it again  Monday... how about joining us for breakfast next time?  )


----------



## han (Jun 29, 2006)

gawd Tricky! Hope you are ok!

I'm deffo gonna try and get there on Mon morn 

Brekky at 8.30, ya?

I'm looking forward to testing out my new orange goggles


----------



## eme (Jun 29, 2006)

I want to get some goggles - just to see the messages on the bottom of the lido floor!


----------



## Kameron (Jun 30, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> That post wasn't actually written by me, but by b/f who seems to take some perverse delight in the thought of himself snuggled up under the duvet whilst I'm bracing the cold floods of Brockwell Park Lido!!


What's perverse about it? When you're done you can come home and make me breakfast. I think it completely wrong that you get an extra hour in bed than me every morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> I want to get some goggles - just to see the messages on the bottom of the lido floor!


I've got an extra pair you can have... they're tinted blue though


----------



## Hollis (Jun 30, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Right.. these are the people who actually voted for Monday:
> 
> BiddlyBee, eme, han, nipsla, timothysutton1
> 
> ...




Dream on..  .. as I often say double Olympic Gold Medal winner Sebastian Coe could never run before 11 am in the morning - similarly there's no way your gonna find me near a swimming pool before that time of the day...A simply absurd idea!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Dream on..  .. as I often say double Olympic Gold Medal winner Sebastian Coe could never run before 11 am in the morning - similarly there's no way your gonna find me near a swimming pool before that time of the day...A simply absurd idea!!!



It's my mission.  Since you have taken it upon yourself to be the breakfast club truancy officer, I'm going to make it my personal mission to bug you about joining us.   Obviously you're not going to actually come, but I'm going to enjoy a summer of annoying you about it....   I might even buy you breakfast if you _do_ turn up.....


----------



## eme (Jun 30, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I've got an extra pair you can have... they're tinted blue though



cool! can I give them a go on Monday?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> cool! can I give them a go on Monday?


Of course.

This means I'll definitely come on Monday (unless it's raining and cold)


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2006)

The Janster's gonna come too!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 30, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It's my mission.  Since you have taken it upon yourself to be the breakfast club truancy officer, I'm going to make it my personal mission to bug you about joining us.   Obviously you're not going to actually come, but I'm going to enjoy a summer of annoying you about it....   I might even buy you breakfast if you _do_ turn up.....



Merely trying to Facilitate proceedings..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Merely trying to Facilitate proceedings..



Excellent.. we'll see you Monday morning so!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes!! I'll just set my alarm for say 5.30am.

Can't think of a better way to start the week!


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got my morning Lido routine down to a fine art now. I'm normally in the water at 7.15, and then have to do a runner around 8.

Hope to see some of you on Monday. Just look for the balding bloke with the scars to the side his left eye.

It really is the most perfect way to start a South London morning; a swim and the sun on your back. I'm still smiling come late afternoon


----------



## colacubes (Jul 1, 2006)

So what time did we agree for breakfast everyone?  I think it was originally 7.50?


----------



## waverunner (Jul 1, 2006)

My cold is clearing up, hopefully I'll make it on Monday


----------



## eme (Jul 2, 2006)

I think it's 8:30 for breakfast...


----------



## waverunner (Jul 2, 2006)

8.30's too late  I'll have to already have left by that time


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2006)

well i finnaly managed to purchase  swimming gear  so have no excuses left 

tommorw it is

on pain of death


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2006)

Will keep a look out for you Tricky! 

I'm hoping to be in the water from 7 til 8 - are there showers, do we need change for the lockers?


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2006)

waverunner said:
			
		

> 8.30's too late  I'll have to already have left by that time


----------



## zora (Jul 2, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Will keep a look out for you Tricky!
> 
> I'm hoping to be in the water from 7 til 8 - are there showers, do we need change for the lockers?



That's exactly what I wanted to ask, too, about the lockers?

(And I'm aiming from 7.30 to 8).

Look forward to it!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2006)

No lockers.. you just bring your stuff to the poolside.

I am very very very unwell today (self inflicted  ) after a large night out last night... in fact I don't think I'll be getting out of bed today.  Hopefully will be ok for tomorrow though.  Maybe we could do 8:30am for brekkie tomorrow and make it earlier on Wednesdays so that people who need to leave earlier for work have a chance to all meet too!

The other thing we could do is  maybe go on a weekend morning at about 9:30am.  (Any later than that on a hot day and it would be impossible to swim 'cos of the crowds).  Then we could have a proper leisurely breakfast and take in the sun.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2006)

For Shippy:

http://www2.gol.com/users/yadoran/hen/manga/momo2.gif

and


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2006)

well it's a good thing  robots are water proof

and huzah  for sukumizu 

natsu da  pool da  mizugi da   as they say

http://www.kitsunemimi.co.uk/kmstudios/editing/moire/swimmingly2.jpg


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> I am very very very unwell today (self inflicted  ) after a large night out last night... in fact I don't think I'll be getting out of bed today.



Actually I'm wondering if a simple dip in the pool might help with this actually.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2006)

it will be refreshing any how

people from my old dojo  used to say that a morning kendo session was exelent for hangovers

i don't belive a word of it ... though i would  have sakki  after having to liten to every one else  shouting


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> The other thing we could do is  maybe go on a weekend morning at about 9:30am.  (Any later than that on a hot day and it would be impossible to swim 'cos of the crowds).  Then we could have a proper leisurely breakfast and take in the sun.



Now that's an idea! 

And then we could spend the day there reading the papers and dipping in and chillin.....

Hope you feel better soon gaigin! 

Get an early night to night and you'll be right as rain in the morn


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Now that's an idea!
> 
> And then we could spend the day there reading the papers and dipping in and chillin.....
> 
> ...



My cossie is on and I'm about to go over for a refreshing dip - either that or it will kill me altogether!!  

As for weekends.. this Sat coming will be my last free Sat for about 6 weeks cos i'm working Sats over summer....    Sundays will be free though.

Maybe we should do a Sat morning meet this week or summat?


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Maybe we should do a Sat morning meet this week or summat?



I can't make this weekend unfortunately but am deffo up for it another time!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2006)

aargh.. it was flipping closed!!  In desperation I went over to the kids paddling pool which seemed to just have a bit of manky old rain in it....


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2006)

What you need is one of them paddling pools from Argos....that you can put in the garden


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> What you need is one of them paddling pools from Argos....that you can put in the garden



God the humiliation of hundreds of people on the five floors above me looking out at me in a paddling pool in the back garden doesn't bear thinking about...     I settled for a nice cold shower instead!  Wonder what time Tooting Lido is open until on Sundays?  

*pootles off to check*


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2006)

Shit 8pm..... shoulda gone up there instead.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2006)

I probably can't make tomorrow, got to go to the doctor before work  (sorry about the goggles eme).

I'll have a go on Wednesday though


----------



## colacubes (Jul 2, 2006)

I will be there with bells on tomorrow morning (well probably just my cossie but it's got sparkly bits so that's close to bells isn't it  )

memespring is also thinking about coming and exposing his pasty white bits to the great and the good of Herne Hill


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2006)

gaaahhhh   alarm didn't go off ... i'm gonna be late


----------



## eme (Jul 3, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I probably can't make tomorrow, got to go to the doctor before work  (sorry about the goggles eme).



Hope you feel better soon!
I borrowed han's goggles but couldn't see any pics on the tiles - someone's winding me up!!  

swimming was super nice.... it was good to meet nipsla and have breakfast (briefly!) with zora, pie lady and han.... ShCh was still going strong when I left! ah yes and mr wrongspeed was there too!...

GG are you still hungover?!

will be back on weds...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2006)

Really wanted to go this morning, it was so hot when I was cycling to work... will be there on Wednesday - I'll show you where the secret messages are eme


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, Bee - Pie Face has banned herself again but if she makes it on Wednesday to swim, she could swap you the Northern Exposure DVDs for that book? a plan?


----------



## eme (Jul 3, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> will be there on Wednesday - I'll show you where the secret messages are eme



thanks!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 3, 2006)

I had to do an early one today - in at 6.45 and was out by 7.30. It's getting busy in there!

10am start for Sat & Sun.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Hey, Bee - Pie Face has banned herself again but if she makes it on Wednesday to swim, she could swap you the Northern Exposure DVDs for that book? a plan?


Good plan  will put it in my swimming bag tonight.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 3, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better soon!
> I borrowed han's goggles but couldn't see any pics on the tiles - someone's winding me up!!
> 
> swimming was super nice.... it was good to meet nipsla and have breakfast (briefly!) with zora, pie lady and han.... ShCh was still going strong when I left! ah yes and mr wrongspeed was there too!...
> ...



Twas lovely to meet you all to - I could have quite happily spent the rest of the day sitting out there in the sun as it was so lovely.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2006)

well ...

got  there at about 8:30  after a mad rush  out of bed  striaght to the pool (i worked out why my alarm didn't go off   while in the pool)

i didn't see anyone straight away   so headed up to the deep end. got in  and the water was  really warm! almost  a disapointment   (i like  freezing cold pools).   i decided  that  i needed to do 10  lenghts non stop  to be  considered anything like  exersize (500m)  so i set off and quickly realised i had almost  compleatly forgotten how to swim.  ok i though  i'll push through this  i'll  remeber soon enough, so i kept going  (and spotted a few of you lot).
Unfortunatly   at one point i  lost my hair band   so  i ended up  reatching  the deep end  looking like sadako trying to get out of the well. thankfully my luck was in and i found it floating in the pool on my return lengh! 

i retched 10 lenghs  and still felt fine so i decided to go for 20 lenghs  (1km)  like  i used to , and i managed it! though when i got out of the pool  i was waling  like a sailor after a very long voyage.  i went to  get a late breakfast  but nothing caught my eye  so i  did a few streaches   and  decided to do a few  more lenghs  just  to   use up some time.
 i ended up doing another 20 lenghs  to  make a nice round 2km   plus i did  another two lengths  to make up for   the early turns i did in the shallow end    to avoid small swimmers  and  to save my knees (which i managed to scrape  nearly every time)

so in the end   i did  about 2 hours or nearly non stop swimming  and  a total distance of about 2km ..... not  bad  for   a before breakfast swim .... now i'm off to do some sword practise   and to eat  just about everything in the fridge


----------



## wiskey (Jul 3, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i didn't see anyone straight away   so headed up to the deep end. got in  and the water was  really warm! almost  a disapointment



right i think you've sold it to me  i shall go over shortly

well done on your mammoth swim


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2006)

it's  getting a little  busy now  (10:30 onwards) but  it's nowhere near as crowded as indoor swimming pools

but yeah i was really supprised at how warm it was. it felt like an indoor pool ..... i'm going to have to go really early tommorow  so it's nice and punishingly cold


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi all....... sorry... yes I have been less than well this morning.  But it was my last weekend off for a while so I really went for it.  NEVER AGAIN!!  

Definitely swimming the rest of this week though, I need to give my body some TLC!!


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 3, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Good plan  will put it in my swimming bag tonight.




It's a deal!!


----------



## rennie (Jul 3, 2006)

We tried going to the Lido yesterday but the queue was very very long.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2006)

yikes i have  a revy red face from the sun ....  i need to swim with my head down tommorow


----------



## Choc (Jul 3, 2006)

i arrived just before 10 am  

the water is getting warmer now...!

however it is so lovely, i am at work now and still have the sweet memory of swimming this morning first thing.

i met han and she said it was really busy very early in the morning.

that is great news for the lido.


does anybody now when it gets cheaper in the evening again?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> yikes i have  a revy red face from the sun ....  i need to swim with my head down tommorow



You'll end up with a sunburnt neck!!  Get some cream on you if you're going to be doing 2k a day!!


----------



## wiskey (Jul 3, 2006)

well i wandered over about 1ish and was suprised by the amount of people already there. 

i couldnt really swim, although it was warmer than i expected. i did a few lengths but it was hard avoiding the people who chose to do widths  

plus points - being outside and the lovely weather. oh and i only had to pay £3.50 entry.

minus points - cold showers! urgh. the amount of litter, including a used tampon in the womens changing room  

i'll go again. it was a little busy. i shudder to think what it will be like on a hot saturday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> minus points - cold showers! urgh. the amount of litter, including a used tampon in the womens changing room




 Yuck, nasty!  And also why were the showers cold?  They're hot in the mornings - sometimes too hot...    I went past there a couple of hours ago and there was a queue outside to get in!  It's definitely better to get there early by the sounds of things...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> You'll end up with a sunburnt neck!!  Get some cream on you if you're going to be doing 2k a day!!



luckly my neak is fine as  my hair  fairly much covers it  ...   i can reatch my face  but i may have trouble  reatching  my back  and seeing as no one will be around  early tommorow  i have a plan  of putting on my 24 hour protection stuff  before i go to bed!   hope fully   some protection from that   and the early start will mean  far less burn


oh as for the lenghts   vs widths  thing   it   probably  because the people doing withs  are  doing  a presise didstance  and as you can swim the whole width   you can mesure accuratly    where as  you  can't swim properly in the shallow end  so you have to turn around early   so   that messes up you  count (which is why i did extra lenghts)


----------



## waverunner (Jul 3, 2006)

Are people going on Weds then? I still had the sniffles (loud horrible sniffles) this morning so I thought it best not to spread them round a pool  I shall be better by Weds!!!! So, yeah, anyone going?


----------



## eme (Jul 3, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> will be back on weds...






			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> will be there on Wednesday






			
				gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Definitely swimming the rest of this week


----------



## wiskey (Jul 3, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> oh as for the lenghts   vs widths  thing   it   probably  because the people doing withs  are  doing  a presise didstance  and as you can swim the whole width   you can mesure accuratly    where as  you  can't swim properly in the shallow end  so you have to turn around early   so   that messes up you  count (which is why i did extra lenghts)




well nobody doing precise distances should be in the lido at lunchtime


----------



## han (Jul 3, 2006)

I was there around at 1pm (as don't work Mondays) too but didn't see you wiskey! Well it WAS packed by then....what a glorious day  

Well I definitely want to do that again! (can make Mondays but not Wednesdays). I looked like a red-faced loon jogging to the lido, but then jumping in the lukewarm after was just bliss  Ended up staying there all day.... 

Lovely to see the earlybirds Nipsla (nice to meet you! ) PieEye, Em, Zora, Shippou and Wrongspeed. Looked for you Tricky but couldn't see you    and I was in the pool at the same time as  you too....ho well!

What a way to start the day. Gorgeous.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 3, 2006)

hmmm... Wednesday isn't looking great so far:







I might go tomorrow morning instead, then see what happens Wed morning


----------



## beeboo (Jul 3, 2006)

I've packed my bag already in the anticipation of getting down there bright and early tomorrow morning.  Might even try Wednesday too!

If I go on Weds, I'll have to take the car - does anyone know of anywhere you can park nearby?


----------



## netbob (Jul 4, 2006)

I went thismorning - lovely and warm.


----------



## beeboo (Jul 4, 2006)

I was there this morning too - wow, isn't that the best way to start the day?

I'm totally on a little cloud of lido-joy, I virtually skipped into the office. 

didn't spot anyone else but then I'm not sure who apart from Biddlybee I'd actually recognise


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> didn't spot anyone else but then I'm not sure who apart from Biddlybee I'd actually recognise


It was such lovely weather this morning, but I got up too late   

Have all my things to try and go tomorrow... just hope the weather holds out.


----------



## beeboo (Jul 4, 2006)

I only think I made it this morning cos I had a decent night's sleep last night by moving my mattress into the living room - tooooo hot in the bedroom to sleep!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 4, 2006)

Another glorious start to the day. I really can't sleep past 6am at this time of year and so the Lido fills my time. It was getting quite busy when I left at 7.30.

It is truly a wonderful place, but I doubt if I will be back at 4pm for the return leg. The Lido just gets too packed during Heatwave conditions and queuing up outside is no fun.

My favourite Lido times are when it is around 21 - 25 degrees. Still fine for a swim, but a little more laid back.

Good to see it busy though and the money coming in.

I think it gets cheaper at 6pm for a late swim, with the pool open until 8.

More of the same tomorrow morning


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 4, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> I think it gets cheaper at 6pm



That'd explain the queue when I left at 6.30 yesterday..

There is _nothing_ better to do on a hot afternoon than have a Lido moment. Nothing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

I was there this morning too... but didn't get in till about 8:45am and it was _well_ crowded - too crowded for my liking, but great for the Lido.  They had already cranked up the BBQ and there was quite a party atmosphere down there already!!  Also the water was SO warm.. again a bit too warm for my liking.  I'm really going to have to get myself up earlier in the morning to avoid the crowds!!   Gaijinboy has taken to having a dip on his way home from work 'cos he does a really long cycle commute to work, so on his way back he's hot - he says it's amazing, but very busy early evening - he had to queue yesterday to get in.

I wear these somewhat embarrassing goggles.. great goggles, but I only got the wacky multicoloured ones 'cos they were on sale!  I also have a blue "London triathlon" swimming cap which is a remnant of my fitter/thinner days and tends to confuse people as I plod past them.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

BTW... they've extended the cheap morning sessions to 10am!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

This is the image next to Wednesday on the beeb 






But also says 7am will be 22°C


----------



## beeboo (Jul 4, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I wear these somewhat embarrassing goggles..



LOL, will have no problem spotting you then! 

I'm planning to be there from 7-8ish tomorrow.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 4, 2006)

made it again

got there at about 8  (i had a bit of dificulty getting up)   and i  did 22 lenghts   ... had a quick break to use the loo have a drink and a bit of a streatch   and then went and did another 22 ...   though it  got a little hectic  with the life guard training going on    well thats anouther  2km day ..... i may die  tommorow

just as i was leaving (around 10) i saw a    huge  amount of kids turn up ...  most have been a school outing


----------



## pootle (Jul 4, 2006)

I might go for an early moring dip tomorrow, seeing as how its on my doorstep. Are there lanes for the early morning swimming or is it a free for all?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I might go for an early moring dip tomorrow, seeing as how its on my doorstep. Are there lanes for the early morning swimming or is it a free for all?



It's a free for all, but it's large so if you get there early enough it's very easy to swim lengths.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

free for all, but people tend to swim quite straight


----------



## pootle (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks BB and GG!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

No worries P!


----------



## eme (Jul 4, 2006)

I would like one of these....


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

oooh... we could all get one... Shippou and Tricky Skills included and be an exclusive flowery hat club!


----------



## lemontop (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't wait for my hols to start so I can join in on the lido action


----------



## pootle (Jul 4, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> oooh... we could all get one... Shippou and Tricky Skills included and be an exclusive flowery hat club!




They've got those flowery swimming caps in the V&A shop atm...


----------



## eme (Jul 4, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> They've got those flowery swimming caps in the V&A shop atm...



oh! (goes off to look....)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> I would like one of these....


oooh I like them


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 4, 2006)

Right I'm going to try and make tomorrow, assuming the weather is holding up in the morning.

I won't be able to see if I'm swimming, so if anyone sees me say hello, because I probably won't spot you first.


----------



## eme (Jul 4, 2006)

what colour is your swimsuit?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 4, 2006)

Dark blue trunks and blue goggles.

I'll also be recognisable as the skinniest and palest bloke in the place.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 4, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> I'll also be recognisable as the skinniest and palest bloke in the place.



Only when I'm not there!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 4, 2006)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> Only when I'm not there!



You're not going tomorrow morning though are you?


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 4, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> You're not going tommorrow morning though are you?



God no. Feel free to be the skinniest & pastiest.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> God no. Feel free to be the skinniest & pastiest.




Show offs...


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 4, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Show offs...



It's not such a great look for a bloke at the pool..


----------



## pootle (Jul 4, 2006)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> It's not such a great look for a bloke at the pool..



I'd rather be pastie (or wan as I like to say) than pastie and wobbly  

Man! Life is a Veil of Tears, and no mistake.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Man! Life is a Veil of Tears, and no mistake.


----------



## waverunner (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope it's not feckin thundering tomorrow. If it is, anyone goin on Thursday? 

Honestly, me tryin to get to the Lido is like trying to get Bush's head out his arse.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> 7am will be 22°C


I think (hope) the thunder will come along later


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 4, 2006)

Bloody hell it's hot... I've been cool precisely twice today... once when I initially jumped into the pool at the Lido this morning... and even that was somewhat warm.. and the 2nd time when I had a 2nd shower at home.. (cold)!  

I took the tube this evening........ what a flipping sauna _that _is at the moment... 

Am I the only person who seems to be constantly sweating right now?.. or is everyone else in air-conditioned havens???  

*Considers 3rd shower of the day*


----------



## waverunner (Jul 4, 2006)

I just remembered I can;t make tomorrow anyway  I have to get my shit together for an early meeting with CAB/lawyer.

And btw I'm not hot at all  I'm in seventh heaven in this weather


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 4, 2006)

i spen  most of the day in ikea   sweating  like a bastered  and  dieing of thirst ... not to mention  various muscular  pangs

i think tommorow  will be  taking it easy day  as i   wpn't be able to get up early


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 5, 2006)

Gave it a miss this morning - the thunder that woke me at 5:45 told me it was a bad idea to go swimming outdoors. And then come 7:00 it was fine. Might try the return leg on the way home.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Well there were 5 of us this morning... 4 of us had brekkie together - 4 ladies, had a nice cuppa tea and got home just before the rain started. 

Now I'm sweating again!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2006)

I so nearly didn't go this morning, but glad I did... was a lot warmer than last week, but also a lot busier.

Just got caught in the downpour, but luckily have spare clothes at work so the others are drying


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

As a point of casual interest how long to people stay in the lido when they go to this?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2006)

In the water or on the premises?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

In the water

And actually swimming.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 5, 2006)

I did half an hour.  It was quite nice.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2006)

Same here - half an hour.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

okay.. 1/2 hour not bad at all.. not like the kiddies paddling pool outing I feared.


----------



## eme (Jul 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> not like the kiddies paddling pool outing I feared.



not even slightly patronising...


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

Well you know the type..

.. sticks on the shell suit, takes the dog round the bloc.. etc. etc..


----------



## eme (Jul 5, 2006)

eh?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> As a point of casual interest how long to people stay in the lido when they go to this?



useually 2 hours  ...


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

The people who ponce around in shell suits and think they're doing exercise.

Very popular during the early 90s 'leisure boom' iirc.

You know the score.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> useually 2 hours  ...



I'm fully aware about you Shippou-Chan.


----------



## eme (Jul 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> The people who ponce around in shell suits and think they're doing exercise.
> 
> Very popular during the early 90s 'leisure boom' iirc.
> 
> You know the score.



ah ha.... I thought - shell suits wouldn't do the job in a pool...   I may well wear one of these though and never go under the water... 







does that count? hehe....


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

Yes.  That's what I'm getting up.. maybe 1 length of the pool (doggy paddle), followed by a fry-up.  Still, I'm glad this is not the case.. 

 .. as you were.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I'm fully aware about you Shippou-Chan.



i do belive i'm the slowest in the pool    ... but    tortose and hare type thinmgy

or  possibly  t-u-r-t-l-e POWER!  

sorry


----------



## eme (Jul 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Yes.  That's what I'm getting up.. maybe 1 length of the pool (doggy paddle), followed by a fry-up.  Still, I'm glad this is not the case..
> 
> .. as you were.



nope - 14 lengths today (although I ruined a bit by having a croissant and toast and peanut butter straight after... )


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

Interestingly according to some theories of exercise, there's a half hour window where it doesn't matter to much as it get's, err, burnt up.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I always do 1km or 1.5km.  

But if people want to just come and enjoy the pool that's cool too.  It's not some kind of test.


----------



## zora (Jul 5, 2006)

When's the next one? Monday? Definitely want to do this again, but went to bed too late last night, football related. - Come to think of it, there is a chance I'll be going to bed too late on sunday as well, football related - if I watch the final at an Italian mate's house.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2006)

I might go tomorrow, depending on how I feel - done a lot of cycling today too.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 6, 2006)

I set myself a minimum target of ten lengths in the morning. Not much, but I'm up against the clock for work, and it's a gentle way to ease into the day.

I then shower and sit around for about 15 mins before heading off.

It was a lot less busier this morning, although I still managed to bump into someone


----------



## colacubes (Jul 6, 2006)

I was surprised how dead it was this morning - one day of rain and all the lightweights disappear


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> As a point of casual interest how long to people stay in the lido when they go to this?



I did an hour 

But I do swim at granny pace...


----------



## Choc (Jul 6, 2006)

shippou you are the star.

you were still swimming in the pool the other day when i arrived at 09.55. well done.

i went to swim in the rain today after yoga but only for 10 minutes or so because i got too cold. fantastic feeling now though.

cheers me up for the whole day.

this or maybe the fact that i got yet another great cousin again ---> welcome maya sofie


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 6, 2006)

*Octopus attack!!!*

Whilst having an early evening swim I noticed something suspiciously animal like.. sort of Alien meets The Matrix meets some kind of Octopus or summat...

spluttered a lot and then realised it was a bloke with the longest set of dreads I have ever seen....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> shippou you are the star.
> 
> you were still swimming in the pool the other day when i arrived at 09.55. well done.



yeah  i didn't arrive till about 8  and it take me about 2 hours of swimming to make my  distance seeing i'm so slow ... the other day i  could have sworn i was almost going backwards at one point


----------



## beeboo (Jul 7, 2006)

I was down there again this morning! 

I think I saw GG's googles, but they were going too fast to see who they were attached to!    I was out of the pool and drinking coffee by this point.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 7, 2006)

*raises hand and polishes halo*

I was there too   

I'm a bit gutted they don't open earlier at the weekends - I could quite happilly go for a pre-breakfast swim before all the kids arrive and disturb the peace!


----------



## beeboo (Jul 7, 2006)

I know, 10am is a bit late isn't it 

Tooting Bec is my weekend haunt - opens at 7am every day.  There are queues outside before 9am!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 7, 2006)

Big up the Friday morning Lido lot. Me too - a little later for me today at around 7.30.

How can you not fail to start your working day with a smile on your face after a morning swim?

Agree about the weekend opening. But the 8pm M-F closing time is great - it use to be 6 a couple of years ago.

Now then... Two more weeks in the day job, and then my SIX week South London Lido holiday starts


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, just LOVE the Brixton Airlines poster down towards the shallow end:

'We fly to North London, and Europe'


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been starting work before the Lido opens lately, so haven't had a morning swim yet - but I've been in the afternoon. 

Yesterday from 4 - 6 was quiet as the grave, despite being a warm afternoon. Only about 6 people in the pool at any one time, which was sweet.

Claimed my first James Nesbitt spot for a coupla months, too..


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 7, 2006)

I see your Nesbitt and I'll raise you with my Will Self


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2006)

does Will Self swim there?   Dubversion might come down then - he's in LOVE with Will.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2006)

I was there this morning.. 8-9:15am.. but didn't see anyone famous.


----------



## beeboo (Jul 7, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I was there this morning.. 8-9:15am.. but didn't see anyone famous.



So they *were* your googles then!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 8, 2006)

The Self family are regulars, as is Maxi watshisname out of Faithless. But my best EVER Lido spot has to be...

Sue Pollard!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 9, 2006)

There's a good chance I won't be there tomorrow morning... I started work at 9am yesterday morning and finished at 3pm today with no break.... only 2 hours sleep and that on a bunk bed away from home - so I'm a bit knackered.  Still you never know!!   A nice swim might be just the thing!


----------



## butterfly child (Jul 9, 2006)

I do admire your dedication!

As tempting as it all sounds, I'll stick to Hampton pool, as it's a bit nearer than the lido!

Actually, I think I might well do it this week, my friend's got the week off so I may ask if she wants to come with me. Maybe not in time for breakfast though!


----------



## han (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not gonna be there this Monday 

Next Monday though!


----------



## zora (Jul 10, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna be there this Monday



Me neither, but hopefully on wednesday (weather permitting - fair-weather-bather here.)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

i stayed up  to go

till i counted my money....  

looks like tommorow it is


----------



## colacubes (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't make it either  - was too tired this morning.

I will be there tomorrow though


----------



## beeboo (Jul 10, 2006)

Tomorrow or Wednesday for me this week (I hope)

Seeing as I've been there at the same time as a lot of you and not known it, if anyone spots me say 'hello'.

I'll be the short-haired beanpole-esque one wearing something like this:







..and normally doing breast-stroke very badly.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2006)

I made it this morning - but pretty late.  They were doing lifeguard training... they all had to run into the water, swim a length and then strip off their t-shirts...   it was a bit like the scene at the beginning of Baywatch but with men and in a distinctly more Brixton and less Californian style.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 10, 2006)

Still planning to be there on Wednesday, but have to make it an early one and might not be able to stop for toast... got some interviews at work that start at 9.30am... how inconsiderate of them


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 10, 2006)

Monday was nice - very chilled (atmosphere, not water, although it was slightly less cooler than last week.)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

about to go

took me forever to get ready  so it's running late even though i was up all night 

weather looks kinda crappy so hopefullt it will be fairly empty


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

and back...

did  the  same amount again ...   but  if anything i have got slower

i wonder if i can get  one of those "caution slow moving Vehicle" signs for the arse of my trunks


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG.. I got in the pool at exactly 1pm today and I was the _only person_ in there for about 10 mins in the most glorious sunshine.. it was just unbelievable... as my arm came over my head, little showers of water droplets hitting the water created the most amazing fractal type shadows on the floor of the pool...... total contentment!


----------



## eme (Jul 11, 2006)

will be there tomorow am - GG, BB and pie miss: hope you'll all be there too as I have yr CDs!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll be there, but have to be at work for about 9am... so no toast for me


----------



## zora (Jul 11, 2006)

My bikini's packed. Don't have to be at work till a leisurely 10.30 though, so might not make it for the 7.30 start...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 11, 2006)

Didn't manage Tuesday morning, but fitted in three hours sleep  between 4 and 7 this evening. Glorious stuff!  

I should be back in the water from 7 - 7.45 on Wednesday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops.. the interviews actually started at 9am (I swear I scheduled them to start at 9.30!!)... so I was a bit late, though the cycle only took me 20mins 

That was a lovely swim, and it was so hard to leave just as they were lighting the bbq, and everyone was getting their toast in. Think I might start work a lot later next Wednesday


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2006)

It really is lovely sitting around in the sunshine together after a swim eh!

Shippy, you should've dragged yourself out for 20 mins to come and have a natter!


----------



## beeboo (Jul 12, 2006)

I really wanted to come today but work is killing me.

*cries*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It really is lovely sitting around in the sunshine together after a swim eh!
> 
> Shippy, you should've dragged yourself out for 20 mins to come and have a natter!



heh   i didn't spot  anyone ...  i swear people have to  stand in front of me and shout before i recognise them

but it probably a good thing i got there about 8 and i was still in the pool at 10:30    as i lost count a few times  and   probably underestimated how much i had done


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't see you, or else I would've shouted


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 12, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I didn't see you, or else I would've shouted for the police


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

oi!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 12, 2006)

I was there until 8.15 this morning - where were you lot?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2006)

I have no idea what you look like 

I was out the pool around 8.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 12, 2006)

I was in the pool round 8, out at 8:30 semi blinded by pool glare.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I was in at 8 out at 8:30... you can't have missed us .. we were the gaggle of girls, bobbing around in the deep end, having a very silly conversation about roasting log fires, sheepskin rugs and men with moustaches in log cabins whilst everyone else was very industriously swimming backwards and forewards....


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jul 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> BTW... they've extended the cheap morning sessions to 10am!



Now that really is good news - can pop in after dropping the nipper off at school.  Glad I checked this thread again after all


----------



## waverunner (Jul 12, 2006)

If the weather holds up I shall be doing this swimming thing come 24th July. 

*Please hold up, weather, please please*


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 12, 2006)

Although my first loyalty is to Tooting Bec Lido, in the interests of fair play I should invite regular swimmers at Brockwell to submit their nominations to London Pools Campaign's *"Golden Goggles 2006"* award.







Golden Goggles web page


----------



## Pieface (Jul 13, 2006)

Only last night I was thinking about trying to see how many outdoor swimming venues I could find this summer - that site's such a good idea.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 13, 2006)

Printing it off now - cheers! 

Also - Tooting Bec is having a bunch of centenary celebs this year.  I think the swim club should head there for one of them and try that lido out.  I shall investigate further


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 13, 2006)

"become a swimming detective"


----------



## beeboo (Jul 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Printing it off now - cheers!
> 
> Also - Tooting Bec is having a bunch of centenary celebs this year.  I think the swim club should head there for one of them and try that lido out.  I shall investigate further



Tooting Lido rocks - it's huooooge, and surrounded by trees so it feels quite green and leafy.

And I love the little poolside cabins for changing in - when it gets hot they smell like warm wood.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 13, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Printing it off now - cheers!
> 
> Also - Tooting Bec is having a bunch of centenary celebs this year.  I think the swim club should head there for one of them and try that lido out.  I shall investigate further




Well I want to go and see some of the films they're doing there...

"Three days of movies on the big screen right in the heart of the lido.

If you love swimming and love the movies there could be no better place to be!"


----------



## colacubes (Jul 14, 2006)

Was anyone else there this morning?

There was a film crew doing something or other - a guy with a camera, another with a light reflector and a couple of blokes and girls wandering round with them looking like spare parts.

Then one of them stripped off to his speedos and as memespring and I were leaving they were putting make-up on him   

Anyone know what it's all about.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 14, 2006)

As soon as I get some work out of the way I'll be going down there... I'll have to if I want a cup of tea or a wash...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, saw the film crew this morning. Nothing against Soho Knobber Media Whores, but their constant references to snorting it came close to ruining my early morning swim.

But not that close


----------



## linerider (Jul 14, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Yeah, saw the film crew this morning. Nothing against Soho Knobber Media Whores, but their constant references to snorting it came close to ruining my early morning swim.
> 
> But not that close


Thankfully they had gone by the time I got over there.
The water was great,I love the lido


----------



## lemontop (Jul 16, 2006)

My hols are finally here so I'm going to head down to the Lido tomorrow am. Not sure I'll be there in time for breakfast at 8 but if I am I will see if I can identify any urban looking people! I'll be the lady with the limp doing really rubbish breaststroke


----------



## beeboo (Jul 16, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Was anyone else there this morning?
> 
> There was a film crew doing something or other - a guy with a camera, another with a light reflector and a couple of blokes and girls wandering round with them looking like spare parts.
> 
> ...



Was that at Tooting or Brockwell - was at Tooting today and there was a note up about filming taking place on Friday for a lido-based short film called 'Twenty Lengths' (or something like that)


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Was that at Tooting or Brockwell - was at Tooting today and there was a note up about filming taking place on Friday for a lido-based short film called 'Twenty Lengths' (or something like that)



Twas at Brockwell on Frday morning.

I have the day off tomorrow D ) so I shall be spending a productive morning at the Lido having a swim, topping up my tan and recovering from my country fair induced cider hangover.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 16, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Twas at Brockwell on Frday morning.
> 
> I have the day off tomorrow D ) so I shall be spending a productive morning at the Lido having a swim, topping up my tan and recovering from my country fair induced cider hangover.



Me too  Give us a wave


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Me too  Give us a wave



Will do - I'll be sitting with 2 skinny blokes wearing a stupidly loud green tankini affair - come and say hi


----------



## zora (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm off for a swim now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2006)

i was going to go   but  i'm saving my energy for tommorow as i didn't sleep last night


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I met Zora but didn't see anyone else....

Left just before 10 as hoardes of people with toddlers started to arrive.. there was already a queue to get in by then too!


----------



## eme (Jul 17, 2006)

I was too sleepy this morning - anyone going tomorrow?


----------



## beeboo (Jul 17, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> I was too sleepy this morning - anyone going tomorrow?



I might -I want to, but I only had 2hrs sleep last night tho so I've got some catching up to do


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## netbob (Jul 17, 2006)

I had a lush day of work at the lido today (including curried goat from the bbq).

Off again tomorrow, but yet to run into any urbanites


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> I had a lush day of work at the lido today (including curried goat from the bbq).
> 
> Off again tomorrow, but yet to run into any urbanites




Bet you have been there when we've been there... Maybe we should have some sort of secret code or sign or something... I have a blue swimhat that says "London triathlon" on it if that helps.  I will almost certainly change (tomorrow) into a black polo shirt with a company logo on the left breast - but this will be early - 8:30am brekkie.


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 18, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> I had a lush day of work at the lido today



Me too.

I ate some flys of the surface water..
And then I wee wee'd in the pool.


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2006)

I was gonna go today but I dont think I'll make it before 9 and I'm not paying a fiver 

Will be in Kennington Park I think 

I *will* make it one day soon, I even brought my swimming costume


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I was gonna go today but I dont think I'll make it before 9 and I'm not paying a fiver



£2.50 till 10am now!


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2006)

was there on my lonesome (as far as I know!) today but it felt fab...but a bit weird putting on suncream at 8am though!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 19, 2006)

I was there today from 7-8. Very busy! A bit of lane dodging was required, and the clear, blue water from the start of the season has now become very clouded. I don't like to think how  

Still, the best way to start the day.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2006)

I just got back (9am-10:15) - it was super busy.. already packed with kids, only just managed my laps before it got impossible!  Seriously considering ditching my summer job so I can spend more time down there.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2006)

I must've just missed you then... I got out the pool at just gone 9! Was so busy... almost stayed and started doing a bit of work in the sunshine, but thought better of it (I would've just read my book and dozed off ).

Did anyone find that there was loads more chlorine in the water today... it was really cloudy.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 19, 2006)

I was far far too tired still after the Glade - not so much comedown as exhaustion and could not get my arse out of bed for my life 

I'll play it by ear - maybe tomorrow - maybe not - who can tell?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 19, 2006)

I got there about 9.30 this morning,just couldn't make it out of bed to get there for 8.30. It was pretty busy but still really lovely, a school trip turned up with lots of little kids about 10 but they sectioned off a bit for them at the shallow end. I ended up staying till about 1.30-I am on holiday after all! Will try and make it down there earlier tomorrow am to have more time without the crowds. By the time I left it was absolutely packed, as soon as I got up someone came and nabbed my tiny little towel space and there was a huge queue of people outside. Need to invest in some goggles though. My eyes...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I got there about 9.30 this morning,just couldn't make it out of bed to get there for 8.30. It was pretty busy but still really lovely, a school trip turned up with lots of little kids about 10 but they sectioned off a bit for them at the shallow end. I ended up staying till about 1.30-I am on holiday after all! Will try and make it down there earlier tomorrow am to have more time without the crowds. By the time I left it was absolutely packed, as soon as I got up someone came and nabbed my tiny little towel space and there was a huge queue of people outside. Need to invest in some goggles though. My eyes...




That school trip was arriving just as I left.. so must've been there at the same time as you!  I was drinking tea and eating toast right by the cafe sitting more or less under the canopy opposite the most impossibly bronzed and beautiful couple.


----------



## Funki mamma (Jul 19, 2006)

I got there about 7.45am.  T'was so fab, we didn't leave till 3.30pm.  This is

how I look now


----------



## eme (Jul 19, 2006)

going to go back on friday morning for a quick swim before our weekend away....


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 19, 2006)

*with my six weeks summer hol in mind...*

So does the Lido open M-F mid-morning now? Use to be the early morning swim until 10, then you were chucked out until midday. Can you be real Lido hardcore and stay through from say 7-7?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 19, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> *with my six weeks summer hol in mind...*
> 
> So does the Lido open M-F mid-morning now? Use to be the early morning swim until 10, then you were chucked out until midday. Can you be real Lido hardcore and stay through from say 7-7?



If you are that hardcore then yes I guess you could! I lasted till 1.30 today but am a bit of a pasty face so couldn't handle any more sun, even with my high factor suncream on. Also at that time hoardes of da yoof had turned up and were running and chucking each other in fully clothed. God I sound old. Will hopefully be there around 8 in the morning.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> *with my six weeks summer hol in mind...*
> 
> So does the Lido open M-F mid-morning now? Use to be the early morning swim until 10, then you were chucked out until midday. Can you be real Lido hardcore and stay through from say 7-7?



You can stay from 6:45am to 8pm at night!!  (M-F) - no chucking out... although plenty of queuing up!


The place is jammed all day long - which on a selfish level is..   but in terms of being good for the Lido is...


----------



## zora (Jul 20, 2006)

eme said:
			
		

> going to go back on friday morning for a quick swim before our weekend away....



Me too.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 21, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> I should invite regular swimmers at Brockwell to submit their nominations to London Pools Campaign's *"Golden Goggles 2006"* award.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brockwell got a "Commended" 

Which of you brazen hussies posted this... 




			
				 Golden Goggles "Swimming Detective" comments said:
			
		

> *Brockwell Lido  *
> •	Wonderful classic lido buildings  - lovely pool and greenery
> *•	Excellent water taste and very handsome lifeguards.  *
> •	Good community feel.
> ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been doing evenings there recently too.. meeting gaijinboy there after work just for a laze about, a cup of tea, slice of cake and a cool off.  It was lovely yesterday, but I noticed the sun was considerably lower in the sky by 8pm...


----------



## zora (Jul 24, 2006)

I've decided not to go this morning but stay in with my various jams for breakfast instead.

Should be there on wednesday!

 (<-goggle-face)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 24, 2006)

right  my two  weeks  of  workk should be over after today  so  hopefully i'll be back swimming tommorow ...   and then more exersize when i get home


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2006)

I need to get goggles - tinted fucking goggles so I can see 100% of the time rather than about 40% of it 

Are prescription goggles really expensive?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2006)

Mine were about £40 I think, which sounds a lot, but then I was wearing a pair of disposable lenses everytime I went swimming and they're about £1 a pair.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2006)

that's not too bad actually - I thought it would be more.  I think I shall investigate


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 24, 2006)

I've never really thought of prescription goggles (I usually just swim blind.) Do most opticians do them?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 24, 2006)

I got mine from my optician.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2006)

About our conversation this morning...it doesn't look like the golden goggles thing is over for this year... but I think we're too late nonetheless... they say that they tot up results at the end of July.

But... I wouldn't mind visiting some of these other Lidos as part of swim club.. anyone else up for it?  And if so, which one shall we go for first?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dive in movies...*

So is anyone up for this?  It's not cheap mind (see prices down below).  Personally I'd be up for it any night but I think PieEye was busy Fri/Sat - dunno 'bout Sunday?  Sunday looks like the most fun anyway - "with usherettes dressed in swimming costumes, recreating the atmosphere that might have existed in a Lido a century ago"

Anyone?



Ticket price includes a swim in the magnificent 100-yard pool, a centenary drink and an evening of film.

Friday 28 July: DIVE-IN MOVIES kicks off on the Lido Centenary Day with the cult ‘swimming’ film classic, THE SWIMMER (PG). Directed by Frank Perry in 1968, the film is taken from John Cheever’s short story of the same name in which the lead character (played by Burt Lancaster) ‘swims’ home across private pools that span an entire valley.

Saturday 29 July: Hollywood bathing belle Esther Williams plays legendary Australian swimmer Annette Kellerman in MILLION DOLLAR MERMAID (U). Kellerman caused a public scandal as the first woman to wear a one-piece bathing suit on an East Coast beach in 1910. Complete with a boxing kangeroo, flying machines, a swim down the River Thames and an ‘aquacade’ finale featuring a Busby Berkeley synchronised swimming spectacular.

Sunday 30 July: Future Cinema will be creating a spectacular show with an inspiring selection of swimming shorts, theatrical performances and installations all demonstrating the love and passion for swimming. The Lido will be transformed into a retro leisure area of the early '20s with usherettes dressed in swimming costumes, recreating the atmosphere that might have existed in a Lido a century ago.

Tickets on sale NOW, call the Box Office on 08707 550 061 to book.

Adults £14, Members £10, Concessions £10, Children £6


----------



## eme (Jul 26, 2006)

I would love to see the million dollar mermaid but I'm away this w/end...


----------



## Pieface (Jul 27, 2006)

Sunday sounds great....

I want to see an *inspiring collection of swimming shorts*


----------



## Pieface (Jul 27, 2006)

Fnar.... 

ok but seriously.  It's 7pm to midnight - would anyone fancy it? 

£14 is a bit steep but it would be a hoot.  When do you get back from your weekend eme?

Also - can you post that site where you got your cossie?  I forgot again  and it looks more like my kind of thing than a speedo one with go faster stripes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

gaijinboy and I are going... concessions and members get in for £10 which is a bit better I think.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 27, 2006)

on sunday?  I will investigate


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> on sunday?  I will investigate



Yeah... I called yesterday and apparently Friday is practically sold out, but there are shed loads of tickets for Sat and Sun for some reason!

I think Sunday sounds the most fun...


----------



## lemontop (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm back off hols now and am hoping to head down to the lido everyday Mon-Thurs morning. Bit of an emergency to get fit / lose some fat asap so should be a regular for the rest of the summer. I met Zora and Shippou at offline so might be able to recognise the breakfast bunch!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2006)

If I get up in time think I'll go for a dip before work... anyone else got plans to go Monday?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 30, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> If I get up in time think I'll go for a dip before work... anyone else got plans to go Monday?



Me and memespring are probably going for a swimette in the morning.

Will come and say hi now I know what you look like after meeting you last night


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

i came i saw i swam

only did 1km today...    i must be getting soft


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2006)

you must be with all that time spent in the water.....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

yep    thats  me  slowest person in the pool  ever


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2006)

I missed you again Shippy... are you sure we go to the same pool


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

i didn't get there till almost 9  then was out by about 10


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2006)

ah ok... I left about 9am


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2006)

I love this thread 

Page 1: 
I was there

So was I

Who are you?

I look a bit like this...

Ok 

Page 2:
I was there

I wasn't - it was too cloudy out

It was really warm!

OK - I'll come on wednesday

Page 3:
I was there!

So was I!

It was lovely!!!

Mmm breakfast

Page 4:
I was there!


etc etc etc 

Where's the _debate _people?!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2006)

What can we debate about? The weather, the water temp, the toast quality? 

I had no toast today


----------



## beeboo (Jul 31, 2006)

Since I have been going they have raised the price of pain-au-chocolat!  

This is an OUTRAGE!  



actually they are still very reasonably priced and delicious


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2006)

excellent.

Current affairs, strong statements.

Keep it coming!


----------



## colacubes (Jul 31, 2006)

The showers in the changing room are really violent - it really hurt my nipple the other day


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 1, 2006)

There is NO debate to be had with the Lido. It's FUCKING ACE. That's it


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2006)

I just had the lido to myself for a full 20 laps.... complete bliss.  To be fair it was pissing down for the first 5, but then the sun came out and made fractals on the pool floor.

*contented smile*


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 1, 2006)

MAJOR miss! I was there this moring from 10 - 11!  thought I had it to MYSELF! That was some downpour...


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2006)

How the hell did you two not see each other??

One of you lies!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)

ah   i was there in the rain too

i was ther from about 9 to  about 10:30


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Eh?  When I first got there there were two gentlemen swimming - I got in literally as the rain really went for it - maybe one of them was one of you?  I'd recognise Shippy though - Tricky, are you over 50?  One of the gentlemen was definitely more mature.

To be honest, towards the end of my swim there were 2 fathers with their kids doing the whole coaxing the kids into the pool thing for ages and a lady in a red bikini.

I was there exactly 10-11 too!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2006)

The integrity of this thread is under threat


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 1, 2006)

I have the wet speedos still to prove it! Actually, they're black adidas swimming shorts.

Gaij  were you in a bikini?  Not that I was paying attention or anything...


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2006)

The integrity of Tricky Skills is under threat


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2006)

No.. there were two very pretty girls in bikinis - one in a red one, and one in a black one.

I'm rather too large to wear a bikini without being forcibly evicted for frightening small children.     I have a blue speedo cossie, a blue swimming hat and those hideous multi-coloured Ruth Maddoc style seal goggles (look like diving goggles).


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2006)

PieEye.. you're right.. this is quite a funny thread..


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2006)

Finally....


----------



## Skim (Aug 1, 2006)

Pain au chocolat and violent showers – I am so there  

I'm starting my leave on Monday, so I am planning a few early morning dips, perhaps starting on Friday week


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 1, 2006)

And what was with all that Birthday Suit swimming around 10:30? I'm normally there a little earlier. Is this a regular thing?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> And what was with all that Birthday Suit swimming around 10:30? I'm normally there a little earlier. Is this a regular thing?



Eh?  What birthday suit swimming?  You're pulling my leg arncha!!


----------



## eme (Aug 1, 2006)

going to be there tomorrow with my pregnant friend... tea and toast @ 8:30?


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2006)

will try - neck is stiff this week and needs some swimming.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm gonna give tomorrow a try.  pain-au-choc about 8.15 for me tho'.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2006)

And once again we will keep an eye out 

Tall, slim and with a limp wasn't it?


----------



## eme (Aug 1, 2006)

or was it the green tankini? I'm getting all confused....


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2006)

Need to go back through the thread! 

I was there...
so was I...
it was sunny...
Who were you?
Toast......


----------



## beeboo (Aug 1, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> And once again we will keep an eye out
> 
> Tall, slim and with a limp wasn't it?



I'm tall and slim but no limp (think that was lemontop).  I can affect a limp if that will help with ID purposes


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm the green tankini.  I think lemontop was yellow cossie and a limp   

I shan't be there tomorrow but have a lovely swim all


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2006)

It's like some sort of secret dating society..

"Hi, I'm GG, well rounded, loud googles, blue hat"

"Hi, I'm lemontop, tall with a limp"

"Hi I'm Nipsla, injured nipple from shower accident and green tankini"


----------



## netbob (Aug 1, 2006)

maybe somesort of speedo version of these would help?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 1, 2006)

memespring said:
			
		

> maybe somesort of speedo version of these would help?



ooooooh.. what a good idea.. we could get swimming hats made up!   

That'd sort out the U75 people from the hoi polloi!!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 2, 2006)

Can I be the first to get in today's "I was there...where were you?" post. 

7.40-8.05 in pool, followed by a quick pain-au-choc.

Didn't spy anyone tho 

Although I'm sure I walked straight into bluestreak (or a doppelganger) on the way to the station.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2006)

ok... I was in the pool at about 7.50, got out at 8.20 ish! I've met you before beeboo and I still didn't see you


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Right, I'm going over there now... will be keeping my eyes open...


----------



## beeboo (Aug 2, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> ok... I was in the pool at about 7.50, got out at 8.20 ish! I've met you before beeboo and I still didn't see you



  gah!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 2, 2006)

I got in the pool at five past eight and was eyeing up in a short sighted moley way a tall slim woman in a tankini who was diving in.  I'm not sure what I expected to happen though - that you would go "Pieface!" and I would go "Beeboo!" and then we'd splash water at each other or something.

Wasn't you anyway though was it?     I wear a black pair of shorts and a red and white bikini top.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 2, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I got in the pool at five past eight and was eyeing up in a short sighted moley way a tall slim woman in a tankini who was diving in.  I'm not sure what I expected to happen though - that you would go "Pieface!" and I would go "Beeboo!" and then we'd splash water at each other or something.
> 
> Wasn't you anyway though was it?     I wear a black pair of shorts and a red and white bikini top.



 

nah, was out of the water by then picking croissant crumbs out of my bellybutton.

although I DID see someone in a red-and-white top methinks...long wavey hair??


----------



## Pieface (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah - piled on my head like a pineapple?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got back and saw nobody.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 2, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> yeah - piled on my head like a pineapple?



spotted!  

<ticks another one off in Urban75 I-Spy book>

I'll keep my eyes peeled next time and shout "Pieface!!" at you.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 2, 2006)

And I will shout "Dub! What are you doing here?" while blinking at a post.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> I just got back and saw nobody.


 

I'll probably go on Friday morning if you want to do breakfast? Got the day off (to pack), so won't be in a hurry to get to work 

I'll bring some photos from jam-weekend if you're going to be down


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I'll probably go on Friday morning if you want to do breakfast? Got the day off (to pack), so won't be in a hurry to get to work
> 
> I'll bring some photos from jam-weekend if you're going to be down



ooh... that sounds like fun with a capital F!!!  Yeah, I'd be up for that... brekkie and photos - you have that super camera so I'm looking forward to seeing those.  I'm tending to go at around 10am these days as it has been really quiet (unless it's really hot).


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> ooh... that sounds like fun with a capital F!!!  Yeah, I'd be up for that... brekkie and photos - you have that super camera so I'm looking forward to seeing those.  I'm tending to go at around 10am these days as it has been really quiet (unless it's really hot).


They're not as super as I'd hoped, but a few good uns. I might get there just before 10am, so I can still pay £2.50


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> They're not as super as I'd hoped, but a few good uns. I might get there just before 10am, so I can still pay £2.50



Ah yes.. that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 2, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I'm the green tankini.  I think lemontop was yellow cossie and a limp
> 
> I shan't be there tomorrow but have a lovely swim all



This thread is hilarious but to throw a spanner in the works my description is wrong! I am by no means tall, have never worn a yellow swimming cossie and the limp has gone! Didn't make it this morning as I slept very late after going to the Beer Festival last night. I'm going away for the weekend so should be down there on Tues at the earliest with a blue swimming costume, short hair and fully working legs


----------



## Pieface (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh for fuck's sake 

Maybe we should all meet in a sodding pub.  And THEN go swimming


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 2, 2006)

Pubs aren't open at 8am!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> fully working legs



Ah... for a while there we wondered if you were the lady with the false leg.  There is a lady with a noticeable limp, yellow cossie, tall etc... but she has a false leg.. and we didn't like to ask...


----------



## beeboo (Aug 2, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Ah... for a while there we wondered if you were the lady with the false leg.  There is a lady with a noticeable limp, yellow cossie, tall etc... but she has a false leg.. and we didn't like to ask...



You couldn't make it up...


----------



## lemontop (Aug 2, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Oh for fuck's sake
> 
> Maybe we should all meet in a sodding pub.  And THEN go swimming



Can see an equally amusing spin off thread about what we'll all be wearing to the pub. Can just imagine it. 
Title: Brockwell Lido meet up in the Albert, Brixton

Lemontop: I was there at 7.30 drinking a pint of kronenbourg wearing black looking tired
Beeboo: I was there a bit later after 8 drinking Leffe, looking mysterious in a blue dress
Gajingirl: Got held up at work so didn't get there till 9. wearing shorts cos it's a nice day..

Ad infinitum!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2006)

We could just turn up at the Albert in our swimming costumes.  That would help.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 2, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> We could just turn up at the Albert in our swimming costumes.  That would help.



Might make things easier. Did you really think I had a false leg?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 2, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Might make things easier. Did you really think I had a false leg?



We did wonder....


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2006)

Bagsy 1st in this morning  

Me and memespring were there from 7.40 to 8.15.  There were 10 people altogether in the pool and by the time we had finished and changed there were 2 and it was raining.

It was cold. 

The lifeguards looked very unhappy


----------



## Pieface (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm impressed you went today,  it looked SO grim when I woke up


----------



## colacubes (Aug 3, 2006)

To be honest we should have taken the hint when the heating came on in the flat this morning for the 1st time in about 3 months  

It wasn't too bad once you'd done a length - had to keep moving though!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2006)

Me and Biddly
sitting by the pool
eating toast and
being cool!

It's great these days.  No one goes, so you get the whole place more or less to yourself.  I went yesterday evening and the water was so clear that under the water you could see one end of the pool from the other.

gaijinboy asked the lifeguard why and he said that when there's loads of people in the day, the filters don't keep up which is why it's murky by evening.  But because hardly anyone goes now, the water passes through the filters much more resulting in crystal clear water.  

It's lush!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 4, 2006)

Weather is looking alright for Sat/Sun which means good for a Tooting Lido visit for me, whoop! 

I'm really noticing my ability to swim is improving this summer, I think my arms are getting stronger.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 4, 2006)

Is it cheap in the evenings GG or the all day fiver rate?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 4, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Is it cheap in the evenings GG or the all day fiver rate?



It's £2.50 from 6pm-8pm


----------



## Pieface (Aug 4, 2006)

Is it?  Bargain.  I might start with the after work club tonight


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2006)

Friday morning was rather ace. I had the pool to myself for 10 lengths. It got a bit messy though when I went for a shower, shampooed what is left of my hair and then... the water cut out


----------



## beeboo (Aug 7, 2006)

Bit grey and damp for the lido today but sun is forecast tomorrow! 

We went to Tooting Bec for an evening swim and picnic yesterday - total bliss, so quiet at that time of day - ate our picnic (and a bottle of wine sneakily decanted into a flask) whilst we dangled our feet in the water.

I took a ridiculous amount of homemade picnic food - Mr Beeboo was quite embarassed and hid half of it under a towel


----------



## Pieface (Aug 7, 2006)

I went to visit Tooting Bec and forgot money.

I plan to get there at some point!


----------



## beeboo (Aug 7, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I went to visit Tooting Bec and forgot money.
> 
> I plan to get there at some point!



Brockwell is great, but Tooting knocks it into a cocked hat


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Brockwell is great, but Tooting knocks it into a cocked hat



It's fair to say that Tooting is obviously bigger and a stunning pool.  But it doesn't have the atmosphere of Brockwell.  They're really incomparable in that sense.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 7, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> It's fair to say that Tooting is obviously bigger and a stunning pool.  But it doesn't have the atmosphere of Brockwell.  They're really incomparable in that sense.



hard to say cos I've only every been to Tooting at weekends and Brockwell only on weekday mornings, but I like the atmosphere at Tooting, always a good mix of people and some lovely regulars.

oooh, this IS exciting, a bit of debate on the thread


----------



## Pieface (Aug 7, 2006)

I know - let's get heated please people


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2006)

splashes water at Beeboo....


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2006)

fight! fight!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2006)

*lies on back and kicks legs energetically creating a steady fountain of water which gets Biddly right in the eyes.....*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2006)

*takes a running jump and bombs into the pool splashing everyone within a 20m radius*


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 7, 2006)

...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 7, 2006)

*searches for a pool with a diving board*


----------



## beeboo (Aug 8, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> ...



That's Crystal Palace pool 

*splashes everyone back*


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 8, 2006)

I had another solitary swim mid-afternoon on Monday. The water was surprisingly still warm, although my trunks were halfway down my ankles when I dived in.  

The lifeguards had coats on!  

And has anyone had the pleasure of seeing the underwater hoover yet? Seriously cool. The fucker chased me around during my swim. What a way to go - death by strangulation by an underwater hoover at the Lido.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 8, 2006)

*DANGER AT THE LIDO!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 9, 2006)

Heh heh.. pool to myself again today!  I wish it were open year round.


----------



## Choc (Aug 10, 2006)

brrr, it was such a positive shocker to hop into the lido last tuesday after the weather had been cold for a couple of days...

so nice and coool


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been every day this week and it's been just lovely.  Hardly anyone there, beautiful clear blue water.  Perfect.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Just returned from today's swim and there are posters up to say it's closing on August 28th.   


I'm sad and a little bit pissed off that I was sold a season ticket on the understanding that the season was until September 3rd.  In fact, I had a long discussion with the manager and the chairperson of BLU about it.  TBH.. I'm not that bothered about the money - I definitely have had value for money - and I understand why they're shutting early (so bloody Thames Water can do their stuff  ) and that in the long run it's all beneficial for the lido etc etc..  I just think they should have said right from the start that the season might not run till September 3rd. 

Anyway, that's not such a big deal really - they're nice people running the lido and I've really enjoyed my summer.... but I am still very sad about it closing at the end of the month.  It's worse than when the clocks go back.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2006)

But that's only 2 weeks


----------



## beeboo (Aug 11, 2006)

*cries*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got a few days off in the first week of Sept and was looking forward to lazing by the lido.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2006)

*Just a thought*

As the lido is closing on bank holiday Monday (boo  ), should we have a proper U75 lido users meet?

We could all meet up about 5ish - have a couple of hours down the pool and swimming and then decant to a pub?

Any one up for it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 11, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> As the lido is closing on bank holiday Monday (boo  ), should we have a proper U75 lido users meet?
> 
> We could all meet up about 5ish - have a couple of hours down the pool and swimming and then decant to a pub?
> 
> Any one up for it?




Yes, definitely.  A fitting send off is definitely needed.   

Gaijinboy and I were fantasising over dinner about a year round Lido and talking about how much going there improves our quality of life.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds like a plan - I'd be up for it


----------



## brixtonvilla (Aug 12, 2006)

A question which has probably been asked, but I'm not going through 19 pages of thread to check: how long is a length of the lido pool? I was there yesterday & forgot to ask. It looks like about 50m.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 12, 2006)

Brockwell Lido is the Twentieth Century Society's Building of the Month for August 

There's a piece by Jo Edwards from the architects doing the refurbishment.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 12, 2006)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> A question which has probably been asked, but I'm not going through 19 pages of thread to check: how long is a length of the lido pool? I was there yesterday & forgot to ask. It looks like about 50m.



Brockwell is 165 feet long by 90 feet wide IIRC (55 yards x 30 yards).   The Lido is thus ten rods, poles or perches long.  

 This is  a quarter of a furlong's swimming.  As any fule nos, there are eight furlongs to a mile, and it therefore requires exactly 32 lengths of the Lido to swim a mile.

By a handy coincidence,  5 furlongs is almost exactly 1 kilometre, so you only need to swim 20 lengths to cover one of those nasty continental kilometre things. 

Which is a long way around to saying that yes, a length is just over 50 metres 



_Conversions (for the pedantically metric minded)  one furlong = 660 feet =201.168metres; 1 foot = 0.3048 meters; gives 50.292 metre Lido length _


----------



## Choc (Aug 12, 2006)

oh no, these are terrible news..how can the lido close for this season already in 2 weeks.

i will miss it soo much..


one thing i have been thinking though about the reason why the lido is so empty is also because it is so expensive. personally i have not met any of the usual brixton nice people there at anytime when i was there even when it was roasting hot.

there is good sides and bad sides to anything of course, a comofortably filled lido is better than when it would be packed to the rim..

i don't think they really need 4 lifeguards at any time for the size of this pool btw. seems also a bit of a waste of funds.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 16, 2006)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> Brockwell Lido is the Twentieth Century Society's Building of the Month for August
> 
> There's a piece by Jo Edwards from the architects doing the refurbishment.



Thanks for that!  Over the summer I've seen the architects down there regularly taking notes and stuff and although I saw the plans at the BLU stand at the country fair I was still unclear about what was going on.  I really hope it works out well.

It's fair to say that the temperature in the pool has dropped quite a bit over the weekend.  Even I felt cold today..


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 16, 2006)

It was bloody freezing this morning!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 16, 2006)

Weather said it was only 10c today.  I didn't get up, obviously.  Would be up for a Lido meet up before it closes but am working on BH so can catch you guys up.


----------



## eme (Aug 16, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> one thing i have been thinking though about the reason why the lido is so empty is also because it is so expensive. personally i have not met any of the usual brixton nice people there at anytime when i was there even when it was roasting hot.
> 
> there is good sides and bad sides to anything of course, a comofortably filled lido is better than when it would be packed to the rim..
> 
> i don't think they really need 4 lifeguards at any time for the size of this pool btw. seems also a bit of a waste of funds.



I wouldn't have said it's been empty!! (apart from when it's raining, or early in the morning or whatever..)

tbh - when it's been sunny and busy, I often thought how can only 4 people keep an eye on everyone that's in there - I reckon it'd be quite hard work making sure no one gets into any difficulty...

this morning was lovely - freezing, but felt refreshed and snug having a cup of tea after... 

Will try for the last weds next week - will be away on BH I think...


----------



## OpalFruit (Aug 18, 2006)

I will be sorry to see the Lido close so early in the season.
Especially as the pool at Brixton Rec is closed (again) for 6 weeks to repair tiling etc etc.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 19, 2006)

A very different sight to the one that greeted us back in June:







It still didn't stop me from getting the lenghts in yesterday though  

Swimming is the rain is highly recommended. More pics HERE.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 19, 2006)

Lovely pics Tricky Skills


----------



## Skim (Aug 20, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> As the lido is closing on bank holiday Monday



So soon? 

I still haven't made it. Pathetic. But I'll have to make it this week. It's just looked a bit, well, _bloody cold_...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I still haven't made it. Pathetic. But I'll have to make it this week. It's just looked a bit, well, _bloody cold_...


It is when you first get in, but after a length or two it's alright... nipsla suggested dinner after a swim sometime next week..  come to that


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It is when you first get in, but after a length or two it's alright... nipsla suggested dinner after a swim sometime next week..  come to that



I did indeed:

Does anyone fancy perhaps a swim say 6.30ish on Friday, followed by some food and then on to offline?  The BBC reckons it'll be sunny by then


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2006)

Friday is critical mass, so no can do 

What about the Thursday?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 20, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Friday is critical mass, so no can do
> 
> What about the Thursday?



Bugger - forgot about critical mass - I've wanted to go for ages.

Thursday night works for me though - any other takers?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 20, 2006)

OpalFruit said:
			
		

> I will be sorry to see the Lido close so early in the season.
> Especially as the pool at Brixton Rec is closed (again) for 6 weeks to repair tiling etc etc.



Is the pool at the Rec closed already, does anyone know?


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2006)

last saturday i think one of the lifeguards wanted to chat me up a little.

but i was in a hurry so i didn't really have the time to figure it out properly.


has anyone else been chatted up already by the lifeguard (i think he is generally on the lookout at the moment)?


----------



## Skim (Aug 21, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> It is when you first get in, but after a length or two it's alright... nipsla suggested dinner after a swim sometime next week..  come to that



That's not a bad idea 

I'll say yes provisionally, and try on my swimming costume later to see if it still fits. If so, I'll head down, if not – I have nothing to swim in


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 21, 2006)

Plus a reminder that it is the Brockwell Lido Users AGM coming up on 9th September, being held at Brockwell Hall.

Next summer is the 70th anniversary of the Lido! BLU has plans for a book and has put out a request for written pieces and photos


----------



## eme (Aug 21, 2006)

will be there on weds am (as long as it's not chucking it down!)


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Bugger - forgot about critical mass - I've wanted to go for ages.
> 
> Thursday night works for me though - any other takers?


Ignore me... I can't do Thursday either 

Well I could make it for some food, but not a swim after work... this week is busy 

Will be there on Weds morning though 

Is the bank holiday Monday the last day the lido is open then? and will it be normal opening hours?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 21, 2006)

10 - 6 for Bank Hol Monday. Could get a bit emotional towards the end of the day


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 21, 2006)

I think I'll go on down on Monday... if anyone fancies the pub afterwards? Drown our sorrows


----------



## Skim (Aug 21, 2006)

My swimming costume still fits! I've got no excuse... just have to bite the bullet and walk to the lido for a swim.


----------



## eme (Aug 23, 2006)

went for my last swim at the lido today... sniff... 
They are (Thames Water?) already digging stuff up and there are *enormous* blue pipes everywhere out the front...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I think I'll go on down on Monday... if anyone fancies the pub afterwards? Drown our sorrows



I think memespring and I will probably go on Monday too


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

If you can get down there today I would highly recommend it.  It's just stunning.  Completely crystal clear water.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2006)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I think memespring and I will probably go on Monday too


What time you thinking of going?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm definitely going on Monday to meet someone about doing stuff for the 70th birthday celebrations next year.  I'm meeting her at 11am, but I'm hoping to spend a good bit of time down there Monday and would happily go back later on in the day for a meeting - or maybe we could do a lunch date type thing?

It's open 10-6 on Monday btw.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2006)

oooh, lunch (or dinner) sounds good to me - what's the weather looking like for Monday?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

The Prince Regent does a gorgeous (if slightly pricey) brunch until 3pm - or we could just do lunch at the lido itself - or the various other places in HH.

(although if it works out better to do dinner for others, that's cool too)


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> oooh, lunch (or dinner) sounds good to me - what's the weather looking like for Monday?



Not great:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?world=0008


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Not great:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?world=0008


Ah, that's ok for being in the pool, but maybe lunch/dinner at prince regent would be better than under one of their mini-gazebo things


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ah, that's ok for being in the pool, but maybe lunch/dinner at prince regent would be better than under one of their mini-gazebo things



they've taken the gazebos down... 

There is a humungous marquee thingy for the Whippersnappers though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2006)

it'll be back to indoor over-chlorinated swimming pools soon


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> it'll be back to indoor over-chlorinated swimming pools soon



'cept they've closed them down too... (round here anyway)  

- although I shall be spending the next two weeks swimming in the Adriatic outside my front door every morning before breakfast on the balcony overlooking the bay...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 25, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> - although I shall be spending the next two weeks swimming in the Adriatic outside my front door every morning before breakfast on the balcony overlooking the bay...


  

nah, have a lovely hols... I'm not jealous at all, no, not even a little bit 

I'll be back at the Camberwell Fusion - not great, but on my way to/home from work, and only £12 a month, so can't complain really.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 25, 2006)

Just got back from what will probably be the last 'proper' Lido day of the season. Yep - LOVELY.

I was wandering what the Marquee was for. I thought maybe a big corporate cash in at the expense of closing a week early?

But if it's for Whippersnappers, that's fine


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

I feel sad.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 25, 2006)

But... I've been taking a look and ULU has a swimming pool right next to SOAS so when I start in September maybe I can use that.  It's not outdoors or in the park but at least I won't have to rely on the Rec reopening. 

ETA: OH FUCKING HELL!  That pool is closed too it seems...

it's a conspiracy!!!!


----------



## Choc (Aug 25, 2006)

i have planned my last swim tomorrow morning.

but now have a raging cold.

it is too sad to think about that the week before last should have already been my last swim for this whole summer...


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 27, 2006)

penultimate day and it's gorgeous.. was getting busyish when I left an hour ago.

Tomorrow I will be at the Lido at 11am but probably not planning to swim till about midday and then brunch afterwards (possibly at The Prince Regent if there's not too many of us - but we can always go somewhere else if people prefer) if anyone wants to join for a farewell to the Lido meet up.


----------



## Choc (Aug 27, 2006)

i am working tomorrow. say good bye to the water/swimming action from me too please.

i will miss my yoga and then swimming routine badly....everything in the lido (even the food kiosk) has enhanced my quality of life here in brixton greatly over the past month.

viva la lido


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2006)

have you looked outside.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 28, 2006)

PERFECT Lido weather! That's what it's all about!

I can just picture the poor lifeguards right now


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2006)

I wouldn't mind so much if I could just be magically transported into the lido, it's more the getting drenched on the cycle over there.


----------



## zora (Aug 28, 2006)

From my window I can definitely see a silver ligning where I imagine the lido to be.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> From my window I can definitely see a silver ligning where I imagine the lido to be.


 I might make a dash for it when there's a break in the rain.


----------



## zora (Aug 28, 2006)

I just put my bikini on determinedly.

(I nearly asked you if it was alright if I just came for brunch, but could imagine what response that would be met with and thought better of it. )


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 28, 2006)

hehehe

I think I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to get very wet   (will leave in a bit).


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 28, 2006)

That was lovely and very sad.  I got a big and rather sloppy kiss from Bill the blind guy, a wink from the hot lifeguard and had my last cup of Lido tea.   

Roll on next summer.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 28, 2006)

Yep, pleased that I made it as well. There was a very end of term feel about the place today. Lovely blue water though


----------



## colacubes (Aug 28, 2006)

Definitely glad I made it down today.  It was beautiful (if freezing  ) and nice to have a last swim and mourn the end of the summer  

Nice to have lunch with you ladies and gent after too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 29, 2006)

So glad I went for a last swim yesterday... the water was pretty chilly at first, but lovely when the sun came out. Was a delicious breakfast for lunch afterwards too


----------



## beeboo (Aug 30, 2006)

For all you lidophiles, just found out that Tooting is open until end of September (brrr...!)  Hoping we'll have a sunny weekend before then so I can get a last visit in.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 31, 2006)

Just found this on the beeb: http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4785767.stm

About to watch it


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 4, 2006)

Thread resurrection...

Missing the Lido, I went for a swim in the Serpentine today. I've done Hampstead Heath before, but the Serpentine was... urgh.

I bottled it after getting halfway along, too concerned about the movements underneath the water.

And then after I wisely got out, some geezer started diving down. Strange, I thought. He emerged with a fish caught in his mouth!  

Roll on next June.


----------



## beeboo (Sep 4, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> And then after I wisely got out, some geezer started diving down. Strange, I thought. He emerged with a fish caught in his mouth!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 10, 2006)

Some thoughts on the BLU AGM.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Sep 10, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> , some geezer started diving down. Strange, I thought. He emerged with a fish caught in his mouth!
> .


Sure he wasnt a dolphin?


----------

